# Whooohooo! I just ordered a Lang Smoker!



## callahan4life (Feb 15, 2011)

I just got off the phone with Ben Lang and I ordered a Lang 36 Patio (custom - 1/4 steel). I will be picking it up next week. Now to go get me some firewood.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 15, 2011)

Congrats on the new smoker you won't be let down either. Now I wouldn't mine looking at this thing cause I'm in Oceanway not too far from you.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 15, 2011)

Congrats!!

  Craig


----------



## callahan4life (Feb 15, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> .................  Now I wouldn't mine looking at this thing cause I'm in Oceanway not too far from you.


I'll have to make that happen.


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 15, 2011)

Congrats on the new Lang.. You are going to love it


----------



## alblancher (Feb 15, 2011)

You're going to enjoy it.  Congrats.  Picking it up makes the decision a bit less expensive and you may get to look at the machine shop.  Sneek some pictures and send them to Pineywoods.  He's been wanting to go up there and tour the factory for a while now.    Don't forget to post some Sview (smokerview) when it arrives. 

I have a family birthday this Saturday that I am going to cook for.  Trying to decide on briskets or pulled pork this time.  Heck I may do a couple of each just for the fun of it.

Al


----------



## callahan4life (Feb 15, 2011)

alblancher said:


> .............................Picking it up makes the decision a bit less expensive and you may get to look at the machine shop...............
> 
> Al


With them only being 50 miles from me picking it up is the only feasable option. The pit cost me $849 plus Georgia State sales tax of 7% ($59.43) for a total of $908.43.


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Feb 15, 2011)

Callahan, Congratulations on the new Lang, I am sure that you will be very happy with it and a smoker built out or 1/4 inch steel will be around for a very long time.  Be sure to put it in your will ! LOL.  I am sure that you will enjoy smoking on it.  Just load up on good firewood and stock up the freezer while you wait to have it built. PLEASE, don't forget some Q-View when you get it and of course on the first smoke in that bad boy!  May all your smokes be great Callahan!

Your SMF Friend,

Barry


----------



## smokermark (Feb 15, 2011)

Congratulations on your new Lang!


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 15, 2011)

Congrats on the new Lang they are great smokers


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 15, 2011)

I kow you will love it!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 15, 2011)

Congrats on the upgrade.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 16, 2011)

Yep, you're gonna love that smoker. A year from now you're be wishing that you got a bigger unit. I have the 60 Deluxe and love it. Very easy to learn-so what's gonna be your first smoke on it when you get it seasoned?


----------



## callahan4life (Feb 16, 2011)

Dutch said:


> Yep, you're gonna love that smoker. A year from now you're be wishing that you got a bigger unit. I have the 60 Deluxe and love it. Very easy to learn-so what's gonna be your first smoke on it when you get it seasoned?


This smoker is the perfect size for what I want. I'll be cooking for mainly my wife and I on this one. I have a huge pit on a trailer for any large family gatherings. Now 22 months from now I retire and will be buying a Lang 60 or 84 Deluxe on a wide body trailer as a gift to myself. I might get back into bbq catering again.

My first smoke on this one will be ribs, then chicken.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 16, 2011)

You now, if you had the 60 you could have done ribs and the chicken!!


----------



## callahan4life (Feb 16, 2011)

Dutch said:


> You now, if you had the 60 you could have done ribs and the chicken!!




Your a funny guy! LOL  It's not that small. I could do more than 72 pounds of food on it. The Lang 36 will hold four 10 pound pork butts and to two 16 pound briskets all at once. :)


----------



## squirrel (Feb 16, 2011)

WooHoo is right! Hot dang. Good for you, I'm saving up for one myself and can't wait. I sure am looking forward to you posting some pics of it as soon as you get it home! Congrats!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 17, 2011)

Congrats on the new toy. We all want to see the unpacking & seasoning & of course the first smoke. So get your camera batteries charged up.


----------



## callahan4life (Mar 2, 2011)

I just got home from picking up my new Lang Patio 36 (custom made from 1/4 inch steel). Looks great! I picked up a 80 piece load of seasoned oak firewood (cost me $40) from a guy here in Callahan. Tomorrow or Friday I will season and play with it some and check out temp. ranges. Now I will begin to plan this weekends inaugural   smoke on it thinking some chicken, ribs, maybe a fattie, some corn on the cob (in the husk), and of course another batch of "Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans"! I might even breakout one of my dutch ovens for a cobbler!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats glad you got it


----------



## callahan4life (Feb 15, 2011)

I just got off the phone with Ben Lang and I ordered a Lang 36 Patio (custom - 1/4 steel). I will be picking it up next week. Now to go get me some firewood.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 15, 2011)

Congrats on the new smoker you won't be let down either. Now I wouldn't mine looking at this thing cause I'm in Oceanway not too far from you.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 15, 2011)

Congrats!!

  Craig


----------



## callahan4life (Feb 15, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> .................  Now I wouldn't mine looking at this thing cause I'm in Oceanway not too far from you.


I'll have to make that happen.


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 15, 2011)

Congrats on the new Lang.. You are going to love it


----------



## alblancher (Feb 15, 2011)

You're going to enjoy it.  Congrats.  Picking it up makes the decision a bit less expensive and you may get to look at the machine shop.  Sneek some pictures and send them to Pineywoods.  He's been wanting to go up there and tour the factory for a while now.    Don't forget to post some Sview (smokerview) when it arrives. 

I have a family birthday this Saturday that I am going to cook for.  Trying to decide on briskets or pulled pork this time.  Heck I may do a couple of each just for the fun of it.

Al


----------



## callahan4life (Feb 15, 2011)

alblancher said:


> .............................Picking it up makes the decision a bit less expensive and you may get to look at the machine shop...............
> 
> Al


With them only being 50 miles from me picking it up is the only feasable option. The pit cost me $849 plus Georgia State sales tax of 7% ($59.43) for a total of $908.43.


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Feb 15, 2011)

Callahan, Congratulations on the new Lang, I am sure that you will be very happy with it and a smoker built out or 1/4 inch steel will be around for a very long time.  Be sure to put it in your will ! LOL.  I am sure that you will enjoy smoking on it.  Just load up on good firewood and stock up the freezer while you wait to have it built. PLEASE, don't forget some Q-View when you get it and of course on the first smoke in that bad boy!  May all your smokes be great Callahan!

Your SMF Friend,

Barry


----------



## smokermark (Feb 15, 2011)

Congratulations on your new Lang!


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 15, 2011)

Congrats on the new Lang they are great smokers


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 15, 2011)

I kow you will love it!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 15, 2011)

Congrats on the upgrade.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 16, 2011)

Yep, you're gonna love that smoker. A year from now you're be wishing that you got a bigger unit. I have the 60 Deluxe and love it. Very easy to learn-so what's gonna be your first smoke on it when you get it seasoned?


----------



## callahan4life (Feb 16, 2011)

Dutch said:


> Yep, you're gonna love that smoker. A year from now you're be wishing that you got a bigger unit. I have the 60 Deluxe and love it. Very easy to learn-so what's gonna be your first smoke on it when you get it seasoned?


This smoker is the perfect size for what I want. I'll be cooking for mainly my wife and I on this one. I have a huge pit on a trailer for any large family gatherings. Now 22 months from now I retire and will be buying a Lang 60 or 84 Deluxe on a wide body trailer as a gift to myself. I might get back into bbq catering again.

My first smoke on this one will be ribs, then chicken.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 16, 2011)

You now, if you had the 60 you could have done ribs and the chicken!!


----------



## callahan4life (Feb 16, 2011)

Dutch said:


> You now, if you had the 60 you could have done ribs and the chicken!!




Your a funny guy! LOL  It's not that small. I could do more than 72 pounds of food on it. The Lang 36 will hold four 10 pound pork butts and to two 16 pound briskets all at once. :)


----------



## squirrel (Feb 16, 2011)

WooHoo is right! Hot dang. Good for you, I'm saving up for one myself and can't wait. I sure am looking forward to you posting some pics of it as soon as you get it home! Congrats!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 17, 2011)

Congrats on the new toy. We all want to see the unpacking & seasoning & of course the first smoke. So get your camera batteries charged up.


----------



## callahan4life (Mar 2, 2011)

I just got home from picking up my new Lang Patio 36 (custom made from 1/4 inch steel). Looks great! I picked up a 80 piece load of seasoned oak firewood (cost me $40) from a guy here in Callahan. Tomorrow or Friday I will season and play with it some and check out temp. ranges. Now I will begin to plan this weekends inaugural   smoke on it thinking some chicken, ribs, maybe a fattie, some corn on the cob (in the husk), and of course another batch of "Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans"! I might even breakout one of my dutch ovens for a cobbler!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats glad you got it


----------

